# Sponsorship Needed



## bagmadlady (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all,

_[deleted due to personal advertiing]_

Can anyone advise how to go about getting a sponsorship for work? _[reworded]_

Hope you can help!

Thanks :clap2:


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Bagmadlady
Best to look at the employment websites and agencies
SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site is one. best thing is to do a search and see what you can find on the internet also look on the immigration website for the accredited companies. We are currently in the same position and it seems in alot of cases the companies want you to have a visa or be there before they will interview.


----------

